# Wow......mountain biker fight. This should bring up some debate.



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Just came across this video clip and was blown away by it all. I have my opinions (most here will probably reflect mine) but I'll reserve them for now.

No matter what though, it should never come to blows.

Freaking A-hole.






mountain biker fight in new zealand - More Mountain Bike Videos

EDIT:

I'm going to add my views after all...BOTH were wrong in some ways.

The slow guy should have pulled off when he had the chance. NOT right away but, whenever it was safe to do so.

It seemed to me that the camera-wearing guy was in line with that idea although he was following pretty close for those kinds of speeds. It had an aggressive feel to it. This makes slower folks who are trying to find time and a place to stop, nervous and twitchy and it can get dangerous.

I'm thinking that this may have triggered the slower guys "faulk you" attitude and I don't blame him for that.

After a while, it was clear that the slower rider was not going to stop (I'm thinking for reason mentioned above) so the right thing to do (IMO) is to stop, yourself, and, as a few have mentioned, have a snack, take a pic or whatever. Give the guy time to get well away and you're good to go again.

The slow guy's shortcut move to get back in front was a total ****** move no matter how you cut it though. He did it out of spite and elevated the entire thing yet another notch.

Camera guy? Shut up. Shake your head in disgust but, move on.

Slow guy wins the prize for biggest ****** though for crossing the line. He too could have just walked on in disgust.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

from what i'm seeing, there clearly are 2 dbags here. the other dbag is wearing the go-pro.

I read these two actually were or are headed to a court room?! looked like a beautiful day for flow and an ass-whuppin' though! Why would he post a video of his ass getting owned?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Old news, two ****** bags swinging their purses at each other.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Old news, two ****** bags swinging their purses at each other.


Old? Sorry, new to me. My apologies.

I totally agree - two wrongs here, but, the most wrong of the two is the old guy for bringing it to the next level. :nono:

Total B u l l s h i t IMO


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

This is a great video, has many elements to it.

*Good video of nice ST descent
*Some trail *****ness and resulting drama
*Middle aged XC dude straight out of the 90's, checkout his rig and classic RS jersey!
*New school ripper screws up when he has his chance to get around
*Young buck giving a lecture, he should of just STFU about it
*Old skool dude opens a can o whoopa$$
*Ripper guy cries like a little biatch

I give it an A+


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have been caught behind that guy before. I just stop and take in the scenery for a few minutes and hope his slow ass gets far enough ahead that I don't have to look at it anymore.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

rroeder said:


> This is a great video, has many elements to it.
> 
> *Good video of nice ST descent
> *Some trail *****ness and resulting drama
> ...


LMAO :thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

"This only brings up the universality of difficult people. Wag more, bark less and yield trail when appropriate"

or be prepared to sniff butts and tangle...


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Didn't stick around for the actual fight, which took place a half a world away in New Zealand. This only brings up the universality of difficult people. Wag more, bark less and yield trail when appropriate.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

...the ****** should of let the faster biker by. It's just common courtesy.

It's like people blocking the left lane and not letting faster drivers pass them.

I've seen DH vids of a slower person up front not letting a person pass them, ruining the faster person's time... then crashing.... and the guy behind crashes also...


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

RIVER29 said:


> I have been caught behind that guy before. I just stop and take in the scenery for a few minutes and hope his slow ass gets far enough ahead that I don't have to look at it anymore.


Maybe if he upgraded to a bike from this century and got rid of his "stuffed sausage" outfit so he could breath a little he might not be so slow, he's givin us old guys a bad image.


----------



## C-Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

rroeder said:


> This is a great video, has many elements to it.
> 
> *Good video of nice ST descent
> *Some trail *****ness and resulting drama
> ...


This is exactly what I was thinking when I watched the video.

The guy up front was clearly being a ***** about the situation, but the guy in the back was antagonizing the situation by continuing to ride his ***. When someone in front of me is being a prick and not letting me pass, I just stop and enjoy my surroundings for a while.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

tednugent said:


> I've seen DH vids of a slower person up front not letting a person pass them, ruining the faster person's time... then crashing.... and the guy behind crashes also...


Well, I have to say I see two sides of this - one is that slower riders should yield to faster riders when possible (like an available pull out or fork, etc).
The other is that a person should not be worried about having their "time" ruined. It's not a race - some days, you just need to mellow out a little and wait, and if that means you take a few more minutes, that's just what it means.

I try to pull over since I'm *not* a fast rider, but I also will just wait up, drink some water, etc if I see a bunch of people on a section I want to go smoothly through.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah read all about this yesterday. DB 2 (non- GoPro) was taken to court over the "assault" and is being sued by DB1. 

I do see that DB2 should have moved over at some point but DB1 thought he was just too badass and kept riding him instead of taking some of the other off shoot trails. Just like most young people today (and I am 32) he gets his ass handed to him then goes and cries to mommy (the court) about it and wants his recompense. DB2 is only a DB in my opinion because he doesnt drop off and let the guy pass. I would probably have reacted like that if DB1 kept at me and was "actin' a foo". 

Some great trails there and looks like it was a good day for some stoke. What happened to the days of getting your ass handed to you (or you handing someone their ass) then offering them a hand up and going to have a pint together to laugh about it?

See now at 3:23 DB2 pulls off one side to let the DB1 go by but just happens that DB1 is going the way DB2 pulled off and almost hits him. Instead of just calling it good (looks like there is a quick up and around loop vs a straight down) DB1 take the quick loop around and ends up behind him again. Dont know if this was intentional or not but seems like it. From there he gets in the guys face and start lecturing him, then proceeds to get his ass handed to him. If I was the judge and saw the video I would have thrown the case out. Yes it was assault by DB2 but only after CONSTANT provocation by DB1. Then DB1 proceeds to tell him "That's Assault Mate. I can sue you." which only shows his own stupidity on top of the "You realize I got that on camera.":madman:

And people wonder why mtb'rs have a bad rep. It's become of dumbasses like this that ride up on other trail users (horseback riders, hikers, dog walkers) then lecture them about "trail etiquette." Say your piece quick and then move on dude... if he wont let you pass well then give him room and enjoy the scenery for a bit.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

So, how did it end.....?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

While I agree that the faster rider should have backed off and let the other get ahead far enough to resolve the situation I dont see anything wrong with the faster rider informing the other guy that it is rude not to respect common courtesy enough to let him by. It may have not been the smartest idea but it wasnt like the faster got off his bike cussing and screaming at the slower. The slower guy is definately the dbag in the situation and that video looks to me like pretty good evidence for assault charges.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i gotta agree with gregnash on this one. fight it out and be done with it and be guys and not continue being a dbag and run to judge judy screaming "he hit mommy!" embarassing on so many levels.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Old news. They are both d-bags.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

:skep:ut:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

sherijumper said:


> So, how did it end.....?


One azzhole gets charged with assault, the other gets free boxing lessons from Oprah.


----------



## pecsokak (Sep 23, 2010)

reminds me of some things i saw surfing when i was younger. its amazing the small amount of waves that can provoke a fight in VA. i only saw legal action a couple times, usually its a couple punches and then people paddle back out. 

i hope DB2 doesn't get charged, he is a dick, but so is the other dude. if he had stomped on the doods wheels and broken them or something then i can understand, but from what i have learned from knowing a few people from NZ, they both acted as gentlemen


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I wrote a comment regarding this in the original thread that i saw it in and i'll quote it here: 


me said:


> What the hell is wrong with people? Why does it matter if I am faster or slower than you? Why is it so hard to either move over or stop and wait for the person in front to get ahead? Is everyone a freaking professional rider in a race on their bike at all times?
> 
> I mean if you are slow and someone wants to pass pull over, it won't kill you. If you are fast and someone doesn't want to yield, pull over, take a piss, picture, snack then get back on the trail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

rroeder said:


> This is a great video, has many elements to it.
> 
> *Good video of nice ST descent
> *Some trail *****ness and resulting drama
> ...


Spot-on analysis! :thumbsup:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

@rockcrusher - i am in a climate controlled building in front of a computer right now and my boss is telling me to move faster with my work! i think i'm gonna let him pass and let him go faster! wish me luck! got my bike in the office though in case i get "let go" before 5!!!!


----------



## Kwisatz (Oct 9, 2009)

gregnash said:


> See now at 3:23 DB2 pulls off one side to let the DB1 go by but just happens that DB1 is going the way DB2 pulled off and almost hits him. Instead of just calling it good (looks like there is a quick up and around loop vs a straight down) DB1 take the quick loop around and ends up behind him again. Dont know if this was intentional or not but seems like it.


It looks more like there were two lines. The rider in front short cuts the outer line. Which causes the rider behind him to almost crash into him. Rider that was behind gets confused and thinks the trail goes right instead of left. Right is actually back uphill on the longer line. You can see him cutback down the inside line and thats how he ends up behind again. If DB2 had taken the longer line then DB1 could have passed and none of this would have happened. Instead DB2 takes the shorter line so that he can stay in front. DB2 = jerk all around. The rider from behind ask multiple times nicely to pass before getting confrontational.


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

DB2 plead guilty.

Port Hills Trail Rage Mountain Biker Pleads Guilty... | Stuff.co.nz

Note that he has been sent to a restorative justice program - perhaps both DBs will grow up a bit.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

gregnash said:


> .........What happened to the days of getting your ass handed to you (or you handing someone their ass) then offering them a hand up and going to have a pint together to laugh about it?..........


In my opinion, that's reserved for buddies and brothers; not total strangers.

If someone just smacked me around a bit, or, I them, the LAST thing I want to do is go for a pint with them........especially if they think I'm buyin'!! :thumbsup:


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

It was on Flying Nun in Christchurch. Here's the local thread. 60 pages and counting; it's full of win.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Old news is old. Youngbuck got stung by a Bumblebee. OUCH


----------



## dm1333 (Jun 27, 2010)

I know one thing. If I was wearing a helmet cam and got my ass kicked by an old guy in a funny shirt I sure wouldn't post it on the internet!


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Whatever happen to World Peace??? 










Ron Artest ( Metta World Peace ) hits James Harden with an elbow (OKC @ LAL) 22/04/12 ejected - YouTube


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

the young guy seemed to do everything right until the ******bag in front wouldnt let him pass. then he got frustrated, as im sure most of us would and was a little out of line. that said, theres no excuse for 1) purposely dicking around in front of someone who wants to pass, 2) physically assaulting someone for it. im glad the guy got arrested and hauled to court. screw him.



> Dalton refused to speak to media outside today's court session, but his lawyer, Jonathan Eaton, said he questioned the "newsworthiness" of the case.
> 
> "He's been humiliated, hasn't he," Eaton said.
> 
> "All we are going to find is everybody wears cameras and takes cameras because they might be able to put themselves in the media."


boo-freakin hoo. Hes been humiliated? Too damn bad. next time dont act like an asswipe on the trail and physically assault someone whos annoying you.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Both of them are d-bags. The guy with the helmet cam for being a whiny little girl, and the other guy for losing control like that.

Oh, and don't even get me started on that hypocritical piece of s**t World Peace scum bag.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

In my opinion, this Rock Shox jersey wearing guy is the same guy that will drive slow in the fast lane on the freeway and smile about it while cars pile up behind him.

Some sorta ego getting in the way of common courtesy. The guy behind him was so polite from the start.

My guess is the the Rock Shox guy is a jerk when he pulls up behind someone on a trail. Could be wrong, but..:eekster:

Geez.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Sick trail.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

My true concern was for their safety which both of them should have been aware of. Those are some steep drop offs and things could have gone quite badly because of their actions. A pathetic fist fight is the least of their problems. 

At the same time, I was enjoying the trail. Gorgeous views and looked lots of fun even if it's beyond my skill level.


----------



## 118R3volution (Apr 19, 2012)

lol!


----------



## cigarlover (Oct 24, 2011)

In life there are two absolutes when running your mouth like the guy in the rear did.

#1- You can run your mouth and nothing will happen.
#2- You can run your mouth and somethings gonna happen.


The man in the rear got what he wanted- A confrontation that didn't go the way he thought it would.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

cigarlover said:


> In life there are two absolutes when running your mouth like the guy in the rear did.
> 
> #1- You can run your mouth and nothing will happen.
> #2- You can run your mouth and somethings gonna happen.
> ...


there are two absolutes when throwing unprovoked punches at a complete strange:

#1 - you get hit back
and/or
#2 - you get your ass sued

the man in front got what he wanted - publicly humiliated and outed as a prick, and assault charges.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

92gli said:


> Sick trail.


Agree! Those guys are lucky to have that. And yet they act like children...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey cackalacky. I got a really good laugh at your avatar. Isn't that a pic of the girl that completely lost it and threw her bike at a guy being a little aggressive on the trail? I was looking for that clip today briefly as it would have fit well here.

I love how she said he was going to have to pay for any damages to her bike AFTER she lost her **** and threw it at him.

That was a pretty ugly display as well.


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Ska said:


> Hey cackalacky. I got a really good laugh at your avatar. Isn't that a pic of the girl that completely lost it and threw her bike at a guy being a little aggressive on the trail? I was looking for that clip today briefly as it would have fit well here.
> 
> I love how she said he was going to have to pay for any damages to her bike AFTER she lost her **** and threw it at him.
> 
> That was a pretty ugly display as well.


Haha, yes!!! That clip is hilarious. These things are like train wrecks, you have to look. I told myself I wasn't going to click on this one, but did it anyway...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I find it interesting how many folk giving the POV rider a hard time. I think his only fault was getting his arse handed to him at the end.

The other guy has serious problems. Who else does he beat? Does he have kids? A wife? How does he react with them when they frustrate him?


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Treat it as the aberration that it is that just happened to be captured on video (hey look at me, I'm recording my little spats and sending around the world for all to see). In my 28 years of mountain bike riding I've never had an encounter remotely close to that and I'll guess that the vast majority of others haven't either. Two people having a bad day, not international news.

.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

92gli said:


> Sick trail.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

cackalacky said:


> Haha, yes!!! That clip is hilarious. These things are like train wrecks, you have to look. I told myself I wasn't going to click on this one, but did it anyway...


What ever became of that incident?


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

Funny 

In the other sport I play...Hockey..fights, often as a result of frustration are somewhat normal, even acceptable. Its just funny to see the same thing happen in another sport and its controversial...ahhhh the veneer of civilization is so thin, and warped

I hope they get predated by dingos...now that would be funny if that was on video.

Blueliner


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry Rockcrusher, had to copy, as your response
was exactly what I was thinking.
Originally Posted by me, lame I know but beats retyping it
What the hell is wrong with people? Why does it matter if I am faster or slower than you? Why is it so hard to either move over or stop and wait for the person in front to get ahead? Is everyone a freaking professional rider in a race on their bike at all times? 

I mean if you are slow and someone wants to pass pull over, it won't kill you. If you are fast and someone doesn't want to yield, pull over, take a piss, picture, snack then get back on the trail. 

Try this on for size: how about the chat you know "How you doing? Killer trail, what's your name? We should ride together some times...let's exchange contacts at the parking lot when we are done."

Why does everything need to be so divisive? If you aren't currently going to have physical harm by slowing down, lose your job by slowing down, die if you slow down, your bus will explode it you slow down, your livelihood is based on your not stopping or slowing on the trail, why does it matter if you slow down, stop or let someone by? There is no loss of anything if you slow down, there is no loss of anything if you stop, there is no loss of anything if you let some one by, you still are outside in nature, still get to ride the rest of the trail and you still get to ride your mountain bike.

I wear lycra when i ride. I let faster people past whenever they want, I let slower people lead and chat with them and talk to them, if I need open trail ahead I stop and let them get ahead, way ahead then I will continue on until I catch them again and if there isn't anywhere to get by i will stop again because no matter what I am doing the important thing is I am not at home or work sitting in a climate controlled building with my heart rate low and my face at a computer screen. That is the most important thing to me.



Has anybody thought that possibly the "OLD" guy, as some seem to put it,
has had to deal with No-respect young bucks once to often, I, at 47, tend to respect
that old dude, rocking his old school jersey, and his, as someone said, old school bike.
I am sure most of us "washed up guys" have had to deal with the non respectful youth
of today, not saying all, and maybe he had just had enough. Watch those old guys,
they may just be a little badder than what you think.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice trail. Well, I'm just about the same age as the old dirtbag in the front and probably a lot slower. I frankly don't see what the guy in the back did wrong, he asked nicely several times to pass and the guy in front was being a prick. The only problem I saw was the guy in back was a little slow on realizing he was getting his ass kicked when he let it happen a second time. 

I don't understand people that can't share. I am often that guy in the front. I let people pass for a few reasons: 1) it is polite, 2) why shouldn't they enjoy the trail at their own pace, and 3) I don't like to feel like I am having to ride faster than I want to so I am not blocking someone.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

He's a pro XC racer apparently. And that no "old bike"; that's a Ti Fat Chance. So he's got loot to get it out to NZ.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

...That trail looks awesome.

But I wonder about the validity of a video that could be edited to show one's case here taken by the person benefiting by the video. The first issue is the video on youtube won't allow comments. If you have a legitimate case, then allow the comments.. Plus, it's too long for the point. I know there is set up, but hey!

That said. It ruined my romance of New Zealander's being super cool folks. Maybe the New Zealand commerce should sue the people for turning me off to riding there! 

Thanks for spoiling my fantasy..


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

monzie said:


> . And that no "*old bike"*; that's a Ti Fat Chance.


I have one of the last Fat Chances' made and I think I got it in 2002 (maybe 03, can't quite remember. Yo Eddy, it's a classic  )


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

Both are idiots. The only saving grace is they were fighting with each other and not a hiker, horse rider or some other sport going person.


----------



## unibrau (Mar 13, 2012)

Slow guy was a ****** and should have swallowed his pride and let the guy pass. Second guy was a ****** and should have just stopped and waited after it was obvious ****** #1 wasn't going to let him pass safely. Slow Guy takes the ****** gold star for then for deciding to go all "rocky" on ****** #2. The End

Hell, I'm new to this and I still know the right thing to do


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

monzie said:


> He's a pro XC racer apparently. And that no "old bike"; that's a Ti Fat Chance. So he's got loot to get it out to NZ.


Ummm...


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Loudviking said:


> Sorry Rockcrusher, had to copy, as your response
> was exactly what I was thinking.
> Originally Posted by me, lame I know but beats retyping it
> What the hell is wrong with people? Why does it matter if I am faster or slower than you? Why is it so hard to either move over or stop and wait for the person in front to get ahead? Is everyone a freaking professional rider in a race on their bike at all times?
> ...


Why would anyone care what his reasons were? He assaulted someone who did nothing more (in what we saw) than talk to him honestly - "That was pretty rude.." Seems he should apply to be a tradie here on the Gold Coast so he can have mates who also do the entirely wrong thing and go primal on some cyclist who happens to get in the way of the truck in a roundabout or other intersection.

There's no excuse for attacking someone who questions your actions (except for maybe governments and intelligence agencies:thumbsup. Anyone 47 or so should know that with age comes the ability to be more mature. I hope he gets slammed in court too. He was a total turd and maybe I'm and Aussie rather than a Kiwi, but what he did was disrespectful to his people. The only reason we like them and I mean the only reason is because they are relaxed and cool. Otherwise they are the competitive kid next door. The "old" dude needs to be flushed - he'll find new mates down the dunny.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry guy's, I haven't read every comment on all three pages so if this has already been raised then please excuse me. One very important thing to remember is this happened in Christchurch which was decimated by earthquakes last year. Many have lost jobs, even more have lost homes not just because of the physical damage caused during the quake and the numerous after shocks but because of a phenomenon called liquifaction. There are so many people there that are now "trapped" because their biggest asset, their home, is now worthless so they have nowhere to go and couldn't afford to go even if there was somewhere for them to start afresh. Add to that the financial stresses, trauma arising from such incidents etc etc and it becomes a little easier to understand that sometimes people can just snap over the smallest thing. This is not excusing either parties behaviour but hopefully just making it a little easier to understand before we all jump in and judge others.

That said, it's good to see that the kiwi press is happy to find the silver lining in this situation, the below appeared in local papers










@lidarman NZ is great cycling destination, well worth the trip and most kiwi's are great, friendly welcoming people. Don't let one incident stop you from going and helping their economy. 

@ plummit, can you edit your post and reduce the size of that pic a little? It stretches everything else on the page so it no longer fits on the screen.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

A comic in the paper?? That's great!

LMAO


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

It took me a little while but I finally found the other embarrassing display out on the trail. This one's a little different (and far better) with, once again, the person in front absolutely freaking out.

There are a few things in this video that both could have improved on but this one leans on her for the most part I say.

OK, the guy could have cut her some slack and not followed so close and could have been more patient, called ahead etc. but.....coming to a dead stop in the *middle* of the trail without warning? WTF

Points that made me laugh was that her FIRST instinct was to call him a f***ing a**hole and THROW her bike at him. LMFAO Even my wife laughed out loud at that.

Then she says "You're paying for damages."

Also laughed at "......I broke my leg...." and "GET GOING!" I wish I could dub in "GO TO YOUR ROOM!" because that's what it looked like to me.

Once her friends (re-inforcements) arrived she claims ".....100mph....." Awesome.

Even the guy in the blue jersey (on her side) gets yelled at when he says it "...happens on blue." WTF

She is 100% mental.

Best part of the entire video is "I promise I'll never do it again." God, he was a really good lad. Her reaction was so over the top that any regret I felt had it been me would have dissolved quickly and I'd have ridden away. I'm sorry but......

Rockin' the tunes as soon as he starts rollin' again was a GREAT touch and had me almost on the floor.

Here it is if there is actually anyone left who hasn't seen this.

Two words sum this up perfectly; DRAMA QUEEN. 

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/159119/l/

fender bender freakout!!! on pinkbike.com


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Ridnparadise, I do agree with you that he shouldn't have gone off
like he did, just giving a why he might have gone off in the first place.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

It seems like there is a new version of the tortoise and the hare.

Hare catches tortoise
Hare tries to pass tortoise
Tortoise kicks the snot out of the Hare
Hare sues the Tortoise


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Plummit said:


> Ummm...


Well, I'm moving to New Zealand.

Judging by that pic and the video of the guy riding, I might have a shot at become a pro racer down there!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, Ive had this in the back of my mind for the past couple of days and Ive had some time to process it and ive come to a conclusion. Maybe im just in a good mood today, I dont know..,..


We have enough other crap in our lives to be pissed off over. I dont know about you guys but one of the reasons I ride is it gives me a couple of hours where I dont have to worry about work, school, bills, taking care of the house, you know.....adult responsibilities. And ive come to realize over the years, that no matter what it is, if you have two or moving objects.....eventually they are going to hit each other. Im not going to lie, I bomb my local trail pretty much as fast as I can. If I come around a blind corner and some guy is stopped in the middle of the trail then its just as much my fault as it is his for stopping in the middle of the trail. However, I dont really think either party has a right to flame up and get all pissy about it. Just take a breath, make sure both parties are in good shape, apoligize to one another and move on. I still find nothing "wrong" with what the faster rider did. He asked politely many times for the slower rider to let him pass with no response, not even a GFYS. 



Btw Monzie. Ive never seen a pro xc racer with the beer belly that dude has. Lycra is not flattering for some people.


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure how people figure they're both D-Bags..... the slower rider in the front had multiple chances to move aside and allow the faster rider by. He did not. The faster rider was polite and asked several times if the slower idiot could move out of the way... he did not. As far as I'm concerned the slower rider is completely at fault. I would have thrown that old fat bastards off the cliff for even thinking of touching me!


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2004)

As everyone has stated there are several easy ways that this all could have been avoided.
1 slow dude could have let fast dude go by and enjoy his ride.(best option)
2 fast dude could have stopped and waited for slow dude to clear the trail. This is a last resort in my eyes because why should the slow guy infringe on fast guys ride? Just because he has the right to be there? So does fast guy. Just let him pass. Fast guy did ask nicely when he first came up on him. That's how it all could have been avoided. Now on to the altercation.

If I were slow dude I would have let him pass as soon as he came up behind me so I would not have been in that situation. But If I were fast dude we would have had the altercation at 3:32. A slow dude goes off the trail to the right then proceeds to block the trail. He then pushes fast dudes bike back. That is where the altercation would have happened.

So mental notes to slow and fast dudes.

Slow dude, you riding in front of and not yielding to the faster dude ends up costing you cash. Was that worth it? 

Fast dude, if you are going to pressure and confront another person then you should be a bit more certain in your ability to back yourself up. Seems like you went down like a flower in the meadow being blown by the wind as you were steadily talking trash. If you get your butt handed to you for talking trash then just take your lumps and learn from it. You are a much better rider than you are a fighter. Might tone down the trash talking. LOL


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

breaking his jaw or knee-joint or strangling him out might make you feel allright and could bring temporary relief, but at the long term costs of being wary of revenge assult later or court battles.

prepare in training so that you have the courage not to fight, if that's right.

thanks for the video and thread.


----------



## tjberry_1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dang... you're out on the trail, relax, life is good! It should never come to this...


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

Is he wearing a 1983 Houston Astros jersey?


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Yah, I'm sure the series of quakes has people on edge, Feb 21 was a day I'll remember well. That doesn't really give anyone a good enough excuse though.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

If you just got beat up by a guy that looked like that, you should probably just put a bullet in your own head. Especially after you picked the fight. Pathetic Go home and rewind.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

41ants said:


> If you just got beat up by a guy that looked like that, you should probably just put a bullet in your own head. Especially after you picked the fight. Pathetic Go home and rewind.


I think it's great when people judge someone based strictly on appearance (in ANY respect).

I've learned not to judge anyone that way for anything. You just don't know.

1 example: I have seen, in my day, someone I know give a skinny nerdy looking guy some lip for a reason I won't get into. He wouldn't shut up despite the efforts on both sides (us and them) to get him to do so and the nerdy guy even tried to leave. We couldn't stop it - he was being an a-hole.

All I'll say is that the skinny nerdy guy tuned his clock in a big way (don't blame him either) and you could tell he had a ton of experience scrapping folks with big mouths. His hits were VERY powerful and he needed few to end it.

You never know, dude.

Watch out with that way of thinking.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Faster rider was in the right but if you are gonna start a confrontation it does not matter if you are right or not if you cannot back your mouth up, keep it zipped. 
That could have ended very badly, no one around to help while yer getting your ass kicked, lucky he didn't get his skull caved in as well.
I really do not think courts need to be filled over petty assault charges, fight it out if you think you must then be adults about it and go have a beer afterwards. 

Trail looked awesome though


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this is a thread i'm loathe to become involved in BUT...

i think you're an idiot if you punch a complete stranger in public for any number of reasons, the most important of which is that you might land that lucky punch that sends the punch-ee to the hospital or worse and YOU in JAIL...

throwing hands at somebody who is FILMING you is stupidity in the highest degree...chubster bumblebee chump should be required to undergo at least SOME anger management counseling in addition to his criminal penalties...pro rider...yyyyyyeah, rrrrrright!

Driver Held In Death Of Bicyclist / They had fought after biker broke side mirror

just sayin'...


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

rroeder said:


> This is a great video, has many elements to it.
> 
> *Good video of nice ST descent
> *Some trail *****ness and resulting drama
> ...


thumbs up to this


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

shekky said:


> ........i think you're an idiot if you punch [anyone] you might land that [un]lucky punch........
> Driver Held In Death Of Bicyclist / They had fought after biker broke side mirror
> 
> just sayin'...


Exactly.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Ska said:


> I think it's great when people judge someone based strictly on appearance (in ANY respect).
> 
> I've learned not to judge anyone that way for anything. You just don't know.
> 
> ...


My point is that I don't go around looking for fights. I keep my mouth shut and walk away. Too much to lose at this point in my life. I assume gopro was a young buck who got his pride hurt and for that he goes on the wall of shame.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Mountain biking is only the context of this behavior.This is about people who think that what they are doing is more important than what someone else is doing. It is about people not cooperating.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Berkeley Mike said:


> Mountain biking is only the context of this behavior.This is about people who think that what they are doing is more important than what someone else is doing. It is about people not cooperating.


100% absolute truth.


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

41ants said:


> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


Could you be a little more specific?


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

Very poor helmet camera positioning  Unless he really likes looking at his front tire.


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

That's one of the funniest things I have seen in a long time. I must say that while I think the guy in the yellow jersey was the main d-bag in this case, he should get some major props for being man enough to fight while wearing a pair of weasel squeezers. Camera guy made a major mistake, okay let me rephrase, he made a bunch of mistakes, but I think the biggest one was the finger in the chest/face, I am a mild mannered guy but when I get poked in the chest...it's on! 

PS - Did I hear Camera Guy scream or was that my imagination?


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

BajaDesignsShannon said:


> That's one of the funniest things I have seen in a long time. I must say that while I think the guy in the yellow jersey was the main d-bag in this case, he should get some major props for being man enough to fight while wearing a pair of weasel squeezers. Camera guy made a major mistake, okay let me rephrase, he made a bunch of mistakes, but I think the biggest one was the finger in the chest/face, I am a mild mannered guy but when I get poked in the chest...it's on!
> 
> PS - Did I hear Camera Guy scream or was that my imagination?


yes you did, perhaps he was getting sodomized by his camera, that would certainly explain why it simply ended.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's the prior thread- http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/stupid-biker-trail-flame-780344-2.html

Best tag to come out of this was "Bumble Bee Guy". Probably a good idea not to buy a shirt like that for riding this summer.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I hear they're facebook friends now


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

After having a child, one generally puts on on body fat, but now there's Lipozine. (just happens to be the commercial currently on as I try to get around this thread's HUGE photo of Mrs. RS Doubtfire.) I guess there are shatheads even in NZ. I have to say I've taken blows w/o striking back for the sake of the other person's health, even refraining the stomping of spokes- not the bike's fault. Hard head, soft heart... all within mortal reason. 
Watching that first vid made me sick; both ****ups, though I expected some laughter in the crouch. If you can't read people as well as you can supposedly read/ride trails, how outdoor savvy are you? Back off, and move on so you are already one step ahead.

*POSITIVE MOOD SWING*










.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Ska said:


> Two words sum this up perfectly; DRAMA QUEEN.


It never gets old. :thumbsup: She looks like Mrs. Robocop in all that gear.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Dude had plenty of time to move out of the way. Rude asswipe. But is it worth fighting over?

When I raced dirt bikes and a guy wouldn't move over, he just got a face-full of 520cc churning the rear wheel as I passed him . That is all I needed to say to them. Fight over that? Crazy.


----------



## theslowestrider (Jun 9, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned the only thing the fast paced guy did wrong was when he said something like: "do I need to run you over to overtake".

Besides that I can only see someone with no manners and a total and complete lack of respect...like several of you said the typical middle or left lane driver.

If I feel, hear or smell  someone behind me, even at the same pace, I let them go and I don't mind if I need to pull over to do so. I do the same thing on group rides.I like to be the last one down or up the trail, knowing I won't be ruining someone's flow.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

92gli said:


> It never gets old. :thumbsup: She looks like Mrs. Robocop in all that gear.


_"My name is Alex and I'm really, really sorry"_

LOL, That video never gets old.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

*Problem solved: The Hornster*


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

edley said:


>


Do you think they make a 29er?


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

edley said:


> Here's the prior thread- http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/stupid-biker-trail-flame-780344-2.html
> 
> Best tag to come out of this was "Bumble Bee Guy". Probably a good idea not to buy a shirt like that for riding this summer.


Another tag from this vid is: "Johnny Freeride gets pwnd"


----------



## DropDeadLED (Feb 13, 2012)

That video is hilarious! 

The best part is when the guy in the yellow stops and the gopro rider goes on his way only to find the yellow guy in front of him again! HAHA!


----------



## giantjeff (May 1, 2010)

Sweet single track.


----------



## Dummyrunner (May 25, 2011)

lidarman said:


> ...That trail looks awesome.
> It ruined my romance of New Zealander's being super cool folks. Maybe the New Zealand commerce should sue the people for turning me off to riding there!
> 
> Thanks for spoiling my fantasy..


Mate, don't let a couple of idiots ruin your image of New Zealand. I am lucky enough to live on NZ's east coast only 45 minutes to Rotorua which is our country's Mountainbike mecca. I mountainbike alone, with friends and with my wife and kids and had never ever seen anything like this on the tracks before this happened. Most people follow trail etiquitte which in most part is pure common sence. I surf as well, and believe me there is alot more agro in that sport with newbies getting in the way of the more experienced.

Every country in the world has boneheads, and occasionally they get caught on camera. Will leave you with an image of my kids looking out at my hometown Mount Maunganui. Think of this when you think about my country, not those other two wankers.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I know right where you are...!

We were there for a couple weeks back in Dec staying at my mate's batch pad a couple blocks from the Mount. We mtb'd and drank a hell of a lot of beer!

One thing we noticed right away (being from the States) was just how nice people were there. :thumbsup:










Hell, even the *YEILD *signs politely remind you to..


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Probably everything possible has already been said about that video, but ...... 

I don't agree with people who say they were both wrong. Slow guy up front was a dick. Back guy asked politely. Slow guy was effing with fast guy and ruining his fun. Slow guy didn't follow proper trail etiquette. 

So, fast guy was understandably pissed. Nothing wrong with confronting someone who is f*cking with you. Fast guy's only problem was not understanding that when you confront someone, you better be ready to fight. Talk trash and then get your a$$ wooped is just stupid. Talking more trash after you've been handed your a$$ is even stupider. Fight man! You're on camera fer crissakes!!


----------



## Dummyrunner (May 25, 2011)

MTBNate said:


> I know right where you are...!
> 
> We were there for a couple weeks back in Dec staying at my mate's batch pad a couple blocks from the Mount. We mtb'd and drank a hell of a lot of beer!
> 
> One thing we noticed right away (being from the States) was just how nice people were there. :thumbsup:


Cheers! Yep, that first photo taken looking back at the Mount where I took mine from. Sorry about the crappy summer we put on for your holiday.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Dummyrunner said:


> Cheers! Yep, that first photo taken looking back at the Mount where I took mine from. Sorry about the crappy summer we put on for your holiday.


It was great!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

That duffy bugger would get put in a sleeper hold. He looks pregnant and completely goofy. Only a Kiwi could act like that


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

smilinsteve said:


> Probably everything possible has already been said about that video, but ......
> 
> I don't agree with people who say they were both wrong. Slow guy up front was a dick. Back guy asked politely. Slow guy was effing with fast guy and ruining his fun. Slow guy didn't follow proper trail etiquette.
> 
> So, fast guy was understandably pissed. Nothing wrong with confronting someone who is f*cking with you. Fast guy's only problem was not understanding that when you confront someone, you better be ready to fight. Talk trash and then get your a$$ wooped is just stupid. Talking more trash after you've been handed your a$$ is even stupider. Fight man! You're on camera fer crissakes!!


+1 when you're on camera it's time to defend yourself.


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, what the hell is wrong with people.

If I come upon a slower rider in front of me I just hang back until they notice me. And even then I'll usually help motivate them by saying "You got it, keep going!" and those kinds of things. Most of the slower riders I encounter are new riders. And the best way to help new riders grow is to motivate them!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Rock_Garden said:


> Wow, what the hell is wrong with people.
> 
> If I come upon a slower rider in front of me I just hang back until they notice me. And even then I'll usually help motivate them by saying "You got it, keep going!" and those kinds of things. Most of the slower riders I encounter are new riders. And the best way to help new riders grow is to motivate them!


That's cool, and a perfectly reasonable choice. But its also perfectly reasonable to politely ask to pass.

It looked like the guy had lots of flowy downhill singletrack ahead of him. He shouldn't have to accept a ruined experience (after earning it with the climb), just because d!ckhead doesn't think he has to move over on a singletrack trail.

I'm no beginner, but I know lots of people are faster than I am. I don't want to hold them up, and I don't want them behind me cheering me on like I'm a child.

The slow guy up front has some kind of psychological problem about letting someone pass, even if though it would have been in his best interest. You see the same kind of psychosis on the highways all the time. People who won't let you in their lane, who won't yield, who get mad over nothing, etc. Why?


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

smilinsteve said:


> That's cool, and a perfectly reasonable choice. But its also perfectly reasonable to politely ask to pass.
> 
> It looked like the guy had lots of flowy downhill singletrack ahead of him. He shouldn't have to accept a ruined experience (after earning it with the climb), just because d!ckhead doesn't think he has to move over on a singletrack trail.
> 
> ...


You are exactly right Sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## butryon (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya, about the only thing the go pro dude did wrong was get his a$$ kicked. Slow guy is a jerk. All people should pull over for a faster rider following them within a reasonable amount of time and in a safe spot.


----------



## chiave04 (Nov 20, 2009)

what a wonderful trail! ...fighting bikers? where?...


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> I wrote a comment regarding this in the original thread that i saw it in and i'll quote it here:


+1... LIFE IS TOO SHORT !!! _ENJOY THE FRIGGEN RIDE_ !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

